# 1968 GTO Rear Bumper Spacing



## Vance Morgan (Jun 24, 2018)

Not happy with the way my rear bumper is hanging. Plus my body manual doesn't show the rubber pieces that go behind the bumper. It shows them for the 69' but not the 68'. My 68' came with them. What is the correct spacing for the bumper and trunk lid ? 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.4852619006431.169429.1625700626&type=3


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't see your photo since I don't have Facebook...

68 has two large rubber blocks that slide over the tail pan pinched just to the left and right of the license plate. Also two brackets with rubber pads at the far end. There bbn is some adjustment at those outer brackets 

Not sure on spacing dimensions. Was about a finger width between body and bumper. Will try and find a pic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vance Morgan (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry about the pic. Photobucket cut me off for linking pics awhile ago. 

I have a about a finger's width of space. The rubber ender brackets on the ends are in place. The thick rubber snubbers are in about the right place. Mine are between the license plate and the tail lights.

I've looked at different pics. Some seem close to the trunk lid,, others are like mine.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

See post 119 in this thread. This was about the best I could get the bumper to fit.
https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/restoring-my-1968-convertible-voodoo-ii-127321/index12.html#post852554


----------



## Vance Morgan (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks. Yours is a little tighter than mine but I think it's good. I've got it as close as I can get it.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

There are little rectangular pads on each of the rear bumper brackets that contact the bottom of the tail pan and that limits how far up the brackets can travel. I was able to get the chrome bumper to raise up a bit by loosening the nuts on the carriage bolts and take up any slack available in the bracket. It wasn't much but it was some and that seemed to help. If I wanted more adjustment, then I would have to replace those rubber pads with something thinner. Luckily I didn't need to exercise that option.


----------

